# Spalted Palo Verde Bowl



## trc65 (May 2, 2022)

This is a blank I got from Jerry last summer and was my first time turning Palo Verde. Jerry had already rounded the blank and had a tenon on it, but as you'll see there were plenty of challenges in finishing it. This was a backup piece for the turning challenge, but didn't blow up my primary piece, so I'll post it here.

About 11.5" diameter and just over three inches tall. Tung oil finish.

Here are some pics showing the challenges. Multiple deep cracks, lots of bug holes and pieces falling off the rim. Many of the cracks were full depth so after turning the outside I filled them all with black CA. After turning the inside, I then finished filling the cracks working from the inside. Don't think any of the end grain sections would have survived without the CA fill.












When I was digging out the big frass, noticed that some of them had petrified bugs still present, and those holes that did were lined with black staining. Perfect opportunity to play a little. After digging out the holes I painted them black with gesso and then filled with sawdust. Did the same thing on already of the rim that chipped out.





Filled everything, some more than once, finished turning and sanding, and karma dictated that I must use Jerry's TSS or the whole thing would blow up on me.





Finished picks in next post.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (May 2, 2022)

Here are the finished pics. I should add that I considered filling the bug holes with malachite, but in the end decided that adding so much color would take away from the character of the piece. Glad that I stuck with the black paint/CA and sawdust fill.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (May 2, 2022)

That’s a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 2, 2022)

Lots of character in this one - well done, Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 2, 2022)

I'm you kept going with it Tim as it turned out beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 2, 2022)

You should have kept turning until all that junk was gone. 

Seriously though that‘s a nice looking bowl with a lot of character. Makes we want to get some black CA glue now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2022)

The end product was definitely worth it! Lots of interesting aspects to this piece. I have a couple of rounds of Palo Verde that I have not tackled yet myself. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2022)

That came out nice Tim! the work paid off

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 2, 2022)

Good job, Tim. You did justice to that piece of Arizona Crap wood. What happened to the black color? I don't see it in the last 3 pictures. 
Another question; What do you have holding the Rim Chuck on the spindle? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 2, 2022)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 2, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Good job, Tim. You did justice to that piece of Arizona Crap wood. What happened to the black color? I don't see it in the last 3 pictures.
> Another question; What do you have holding the Rim Chuck on the spindle? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


The black is there, I filled the holes after painting so you can only see a thin black outline. May need to zoom way in to see it if you are on a phone.

I use a piece of mdf on a faceplate to hold larger bowls while finishing the bottom. Just cut a groove to match the bowl rim.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 2, 2022)

A real rescue job Tim. It is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 2, 2022)

Very nice, Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 2, 2022)

Nice job Tim!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2022)

Interesting way to deal with the bug damage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 2, 2022)

Thanks everyone.

A couple notes on the colored CA. I thought it was only available In black (from Starbond), but found that Stew Mac carries it in four colors: white, black, amber and dark brown. All the colored CA is medium viscosity. I also forgot to mention that all surfaces got a coat of shellac before using the black CA. Didnt know how the medium viscosity might bleed into the surrounding grain and didn't want to find out either.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 2, 2022)

trc65 said:


> The black is there, I filled the holes after painting so you can only see a thin black outline. May need to zoom way in to see it if you are on a phone.
> 
> I use a piece of mdf on a* faceplate *to hold larger bowls while finishing the bottom. Just cut a groove to match the bowl rim.


Didn't you get a Chuck Plate from me?? If not you should...... That's all I use for my Rim Chucks. Never have to remove a chuck unless I'm using a larger one for a larger tenon. MDf is what I've been using since I invented the CP back in 2010. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 2, 2022)

Nope. Don't have a chuck plate, yet... It's on my list though.


----------



## Barb (May 2, 2022)

That "turned" out very nice Tim! I really like the black outline in the bug holes. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Didn't you get a Chuck Plate from me?? If not you should...... That's all I use for my Rim Chucks. Never have to remove a chuck unless I'm using a larger one for a larger tenon. MDf is what I've been using since I invented the CP back in 2010. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Would you please post a picture of the Chuck Plate you mentioned. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 3, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Would you please post a picture of the Chuck Plate you mentioned. Thanks! Chuck







Here is what it will allow you to do. I have to do things like this because I need to know what the CP is capable of doing. 

What this shows is how I mounted this piece of natural edge Aleppo Pine. This was actually done at the Tucson Woodcraft store on a demo day. I had a choice of several pieces from this to a flat piece. Of course, my inquiring mind wouldn't let me choose any other piece than the one that looks impossible to get mounted and leave the top as natural. All I did was turn a tenon on it and I still look at it every now and then wondering if i should finally start and finish it, but other things in life seem to interfere.
As you can see, only 2, possibly a third one might be touching, are holding it between centers.






This picture is at the tailstock of course, but it's being held on with my Nose Ring. Together with the CP and NR, I haven't even come close to losing a piece yet. All total using that method, I've probably done over a couple hundred pieces from flat to mostly natural edges like this one seen. It was made because just about any piece of wood cut in log form and mounted to a tailstock usually has an angle that needs to be flatted before it can be mounted. With the NR, it's not necessary.




this pic just shows the 2-3? screws holding this piece on .




Now, it's a known fact that anything a human does is dangerous, even getting out of bed to start your day, or night. Tools make it that much more dangerous. I believe if you use common sense, you can do things that look dangerous but are almost safe without getting hurt. When I did this, I was well aware that it could fly at any time, but it held like it was supposed to.

I also use it when I remove the tenons. I drill holes in MDF to match only 5 of them, remove the others, and then match up the rim to the groove to hold it in place for tenon removal.


This is a link to my website. It will show the CP in it's entirety
file:///Users/owner/Desktop/Chuck-plate%20|%20Tucson%20|%20WoodTurners%20WorkHolding%20Solutions.html

............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Turnedaround (May 21, 2022)

That’s way cool I am new to turning and have several logs /roots that I’ve been saving because I did not want to cut in section and ruin, do you sell these ? I’m heading to your webpage now


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 21, 2022)

Turnedaround said:


> That’s way cool I am new to turning and have several logs /roots that I’ve been saving because I did not want to cut in section and ruin, do you sell these ? I’m heading to your webpage now


Sure thing, Robert. Info is on my website. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Turnedaround (May 21, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sure thing, Robert. Info is on my website. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry I’m new t able to get the webpage to pull up could you retype it please so I can make sure I’m getting it right


----------



## trc65 (May 21, 2022)

Here is Jerry's page: https://www.woodturnerstools.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Turnedaround (May 22, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Here is Jerry's page: https://www.woodturnerstools.com/


Got it thx


----------

